# (gelöst) Module laden nicht, xorg startet nicht

## uhai

Hallo,

mein neues System läuft immer noch nicht, bin schon ganz zappelig...

Jetzt startet mein Xorg nicht. Eigentlich läuft die Kiste mit einer Radeon Mobility X1400. Also wollte ich xorg-server und ati-drivers installieren. Lief ohne Fehlermeldung durch, startet aber mit dieser fadenscheinigen Begründung nicht:

```
Failed to load module (module does not exist,0)
```

Betroffen sind noch die Module freetype & vga.

Asnchließend kommt noch ein:

```
Fatal server error: no screens found
```

Das dürfte wohl der eigentliche Grund zur Arbeitsverweigerung sein. Irgendwo habe ich einmal gefunden, dass die fehlenden module den X-Server nicht wirklich behindern...

Seltsamerweise kann ich kein Konfigurationsskript für xorg-server oder aticonfig starten. Alle Konfigurationshilfen für xorg-server aus dem Handbuch sind nicht da -not found. aticonfig (aus der ati-FAQ) behauptet, keine unterstützte Graka zu finden. In http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html taucht miene Graka aber als unterstützt auf.

Jedenfalls habe ich dmesg befragt und weitere Fehler zu Modulen gefunden:

```
ehci_hcd: version magic '2.6.31-gentoo-r6 SMP mod_unload ' should be '2.6.31-gentoo-r6 SMP '
```

Diesen zauberhaften Fehler bekomme ich auch zweimal hintereinander für intel_agp (den wird die Radeon wohl auch vermissen).

```
modprobe -v intel_agp

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/agp/intel-agp.ko

FATAL: Error inserting intel_agp (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/agp/intel-agp.ko) Invalid module format
```

Bedeutet "version magic" das irgendwelche Versionskonflikte vorliegen? Google hat mich hierbei mehr verwirt als aufgeklärt.

Als leidenschaftlicher Nvidia-Nutzer bin ich hier wohl überfordert. Kann mir bitte jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? 

uhai

PS: make.conf und xorg.conf bzw. Xorg.0.log tippe ich nur ungern ab, wenn es sich vermeiden liese...   :Confused: Last edited by uhai on Tue Dec 22, 2009 3:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Uhai

 *Quote:*   

>  Eigentlich läuft die Kiste mit einer Radeon Mobility X1400. Also wollte ich xorg-server und ati-drivers installieren. Lief ohne Fehlermeldung durch[....]

 

Ich hab zwar kaum Erfahrung mit ATI , ich denke aber das du nicht den richtigen Treiber verwendest.

Beachte, deine Info aus den ATI Radeon FAQ "Last updated: 16/05/07"...

Du scheinst da nun die aktuellen proprietären ATI Catalyst (fglrx) "ati-drivers-9.11" Treiber installiert zu haben, diese sind nur für die neueren Chipsets!

Ich würde empfehlen das Paket "ati-drivers" wieder deinstallieren, und es mit den freien Radeon Treiber versuchen,

als grundsätzliches sollte es da erst mal reichen in der make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

zu setzen und dann ein "emerge -avuDN xorg-server" oder gar world durchzubringen.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## uhai

Hallo Joseef.95,

danke für den guten Hinweis. Bei den alten Kisten, die ich sonst habe, war der Stand der Doku bisher nie ein Problem   :Very Happy: 

Leider haben Deine Tips nicht zum erfolgreichen startx gereicht.  Anscheinend habe ich ein grundsätzliches Problem mit dem Laden von Modulen. lsmod zeigt nicht ein geladenes Modul. Nicht einmal evdev, das in modules.autoload.d steht wird geladen:

```
modprobe -v evdev

FATAL: Module evdev not found
```

Aber das emerge xf86-input-evdev lief ohne probleme durch, auch gefunden wird es:

```
locate evdev|more

/var/db/pkg/x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.1

...

/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/drivers/input/evdev.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/drivers/input/evdev.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/drivers/input/evdev.o.cmd

/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/include/config/usb/video/class/input/evdev.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/include/config/input/evdev.h

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

/usr/lib64/xorg/pkgconfig/xorg-evdev.pc

/usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/evdev

/usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/evdev.lst

/usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/evdev.xml

/usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/evdev.extras.xml

/usr/share/X11/xkb/keycodes/evdev

/usr/share/doc/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.1

/usr/share/doc/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.1/ChangeLog.bz2

/usr/share/man/man4/evdev.4.bz2

/usr/include/xorg/evdev-properties.h

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/X11-drivers/....
```

Das Modul intel_agp findet er allerdings gar nicht. Im Kernel-config ist es aber als Module eingestellt. Dort heisst es in der Hilfe:

 *Quote:*   

> Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && AGP && X86

 

X86 ist doch 32bit, mein System ist aber als 64bit multilib angelegt. Kann das die Ursache sein? Die Abhängigkeiten sind sonst erfüllt. X86_64 ist ebenfalls aktiviert. 

Support für das Laden und entladen der Module habe ich auch.

Fehlermeldungen beim Kernel-backen habe ich keine gesehen...

EDIT: intel-agp -mit Bindestrich! schon isses da   :Smile:   Steht in /lib64 - sollte ich den Pfad noch irgendwo explizit angeben?

EDIT2: "version magic" deutet wohl auf Module, die nicht zum laufenden Kernel passen. Daher habe ich alle Module gelöscht und neu erstellt. Der Fehler steht allerdings immer noch in dmesg. In der Fehlermeldung heißt es:

```
intel_agp: version magic '2.6.31-gentoo-r6 SMP mod_unload' should be '2.6.31-gentoo-r6 SMP'
```

Das Entladen der Module habe ich aktiviert. Wäre dann "unload_module" nicht richtig?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Das Entladen der Module habe ich aktiviert. Wäre dann "unload_module" nicht richtig?

 Hm.., mir kommt da der Verdacht auf das du die .config manuell editierst? , falls ja, das sollte man idR nicht machen! beachte das viele Kernel Settings weitere Abhängigkeiten haben.... , nutze bitte "make menuconfig" oder ähnliches, da werden dann auch die Abhängigkeiten berücksichtigt.

Bezüglich "AGP_INTEL" ich glaube nicht das du den wirklich brauchst, du hast doch keine Intel-Grafik...

Ob dein aktuell laufender Kernel EVDEV Support hat kannst du idR mit einem  *Quote:*   

>  $  zgrep -i EVDEV /proc/config.gz

 ausgeben lassen.

----------

## uhai

Oops da hast Du mich erwischt...

Die .config habe ich manuell geändert, da bestimmte Optionen nicht in make menuconfig aufgetaucht sind...

Dann fange ich dort wieder an und verbuche das unter Erfahrung.

Danke für diesen Hinweis Josef.95

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Oops da hast Du mich erwischt...
> 
> Die .config habe ich manuell geändert, da bestimmte Optionen nicht in make menuconfig aufgetaucht sind...[...]

 Einige Settings tauchen erst auf nachdem andere aktiviert wurden.

Es gibt unter "make menuconfig" aber auch eine sehr hilfreiche Suchfunktion, diese kann man zb mit einem Slash "/" aufrufen,

wenn du dort zb "DRM_RADEON" eingibst sollte etwas wie folgt erscheinen

```
Symbol: DRM_RADEON_KMS [=n]                                                                                                         │

  │ Prompt: Enable modesetting on radeon by default                                                                                     │

  │   Defined at drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/Kconfig:1                                                                                       │

  │   Depends on: STAGING [=n] && !STAGING_EXCLUDE_BUILD [=n] && DRM_RADEON [=n]                                                        │

  │   Location:                                                                                                                         │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                               │

  │       -> Staging drivers (STAGING [=n])                                                                                             │

  │         -> Exclude Staging drivers from being built (STAGING_EXCLUDE_BUILD [=n])                                                    │

  │                                                                                                                                     │

  │                                                                                                                                     │

  │ Symbol: DRM_RADEON [=n]                                                                                                             │

  │ Prompt: ATI Radeon                                                                                                                  │

  │   Defined at drivers/gpu/drm/Kconfig:53                                                                                             │

  │   Depends on: HAS_IOMEM [=y] && DRM [=n] && PCI [=y]                                                                                │

  │   Location:                                                                                                                         │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                               │

  │       -> Graphics support                                                                                                           │

  │         -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM [=n])                                               │

  │   Selects: FB_CFB_FILLRECT [=y] && FB_CFB_COPYAREA [=y] && FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT [=y] && FW_LOADER [=y] && DRM_KMS_HELPER [=n] && DRM_TT
```

hier sind nun auch die

Depends on: also Abhängigkeiten die erfüllt sein müssen um dies aktivieren zu können

desweiteren die

Location: also wo dein gesuchtes zu finden ist.

Auch gibt es noch eine Info zu den Optionen, navigiere zu einer Option und klopfe ein Fragez. "?" in die Tastatur, somit sollten dann weitere Information aufgelistet werden.

Ich würde fast empfehlen das du dein kernelbaum noch mal säuberst, schaden kann es nie...

Sichere deine ".config" oder benenne sie um, und mache dann unter /usr/src/linux ein "make mrproper"

dann die .config wieder nach /usr/src/linux/.config kopieren und ein "make oldconfig" durchgehen

bei Unsicherheit nimm die Defaults (einfach Enter)

Wenn das durch ist mache wie gewohnt mit "make menuconfig" weiter und setze deine Einstellungen.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## uhai

Suchen und Hilfe kenne ich. Hat wohl trotydem nichts geholfen  :Laughing: 

Deinen Rat habe ich befolgt, den Kernel von Grund auf neu aufgebaut und den Fehler behalten.

Bin wieder ratlos.....

uhai

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe anfangs immer eine Knoppix Live CD eingeschoben. Die kernel konfig (liegt in einer anderen Form vor) nach dem starten in mein installiertes System als /usr/src/linux/.config kopiert, hineingchrootet und mit make oldconfig begonnen. Bei den neuen xorg braucht man übrigens keine xorg.config mehr, außer für die nvidia oder ati Treiber. Kann man also erst mal weglassen und den vesa Treiber nehmen.

----------

## uhai

So, bin mit der Live-DVD im Netz. Jetzt kann ich die interressanten Infos bringen:

Make.conf:

```
livecd gentoo # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

xorg.conf:

```
livecd gentoo # cat /mnt/gentoo/etc/X11/xorg.conf

#***********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5)

# man page for details about the format of this file. This man page

# is installed as MANPAGE 

# **********************************************************************

# The ordering of sections is not important in version 4.0 and later.

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

# ModulePath can be used to set a search path for the X server modules.

# The default path is shown here.

    ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load   "dbe"

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection   "extmod"

   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

#    Load   "type1"

#    Load   "freetype"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option   "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option   "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option   "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option   "DontZoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option   "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option   "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option   "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option   "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

    Option   "blank time"   "10"   # 10 minutes

# Set the DPMS timeouts.  These are set here because they are global

# rather than screen-specific.  These settings alone don't enable DPMS.

# It is enabled per-screen (or per-monitor), and even then only when

# the driver supports it.

    Option   "standby time"   "20"

    Option   "suspend time"   "30"

    Option   "off time"   "60"

# On some platform the server needs to estimate the sizes of PCI

# memory and pio ranges. This is done by assuming that PCI ranges

# don't overlap. Some broken BIOSes tend to set ranges of inactive

# devices wrong. Here one can adjust how aggressive the assumptions

# should be. Default is 0.

# Option   "EstimateSizesAggresively" "0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

#Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "evdev"

# Set the keyboard auto repeat parameters.  Not all platforms implement

# this.

#    Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 5"

# Specifiy which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1)).

#    Option   "Xleds"   "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#    Option   "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a European

# keyboard, you will probably want to use one of:

#

#    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc102"

#    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"

#

# If you have a Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#

#    Option   "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# If you have a US "windows" keyboard you will want:

#

#    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc104"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#

#    Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

#

# or:

#

#    Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#

#    Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for xorg

#

#    Option   "XkbRules"   "xorg"

#    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option   "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option   "XkbVariant"   ""

#    Option   "XkbOptions"   ""

#EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

#Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "evdev"

# The mouse protocol and device.  The device is normally set to /dev/mouse,

# which is usually a symbolic link to the real device.

#    Option   "Protocol"   "Microsoft"

#    Option   "Device"   "/dev/mouse"

# On platforms where PnP mouse detection is supported the following

# protocol setting can be used when using a newer PnP mouse:

#    Option   "Protocol"   "Auto"

# When using mouse connected to a PS/2 port (aka "MousePort"), set the

# the protocol as follows.  On some platforms some other settings may

# be available.

#    Option "Protocol"   "PS/2"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some older Logitech mice.  In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option   "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option   "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option   "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option   "Emulate3Timeout"   "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice, or any

# 3-button mouse where the middle button generates left+right button

# events.

#    Option   "ChordMiddle"

#EndSection

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier   "touchscreen0"

#    Driver   "microtouch"

#    Option   "Device"   "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option   "MinX"      "1412"

#    Option   "MaxX"      "15184"

#    Option   "MinY"      "15372"

#    Option   "MaxY"      "1230"

#    Option   "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option   "ReportingMode"   "Scaled"

#    Option   "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option   "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

# The identifier line must be present.

    Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   31.5  # typical for a single frequency fixed-sync monitor

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    VertRefresh   60  # typical for a single frequency fixed-sync monitor

#    VertRefresh   50-100        # multisync

#    VertRefresh   60, 65        # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    VertRefresh   40-50, 80-100 # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# Modes can be specified in two formats.  A compact one-line format, or

# a multi-line format.

# A generic VGA 640x480 mode (hsync = 31.5kHz, refresh = 60Hz)

# These two are equivalent

#    ModeLine "640x480" 25.175 640 664 760 800 480 491 493 525

    Mode "640x480"

        DotClock   25.175

        HTimings   640 664 760 800

        VTimings   480 491 493 525

    EndMode

# These two are equivalent

#    ModeLine "1024x768i" 45 1024 1048 1208 1264 768 776 784 817 Interlace

#    Mode "1024x768i"

#        DotClock   45

#        HTimings   1024 1048 1208 1264

#        VTimings   768 776 784 817

#        Flags      "Interlace"

#    EndMode

# If a monitor has DPMS support, that can be indicated here.  This will

# enable DPMS when the monitor is used with drivers that support it.

#    Option   "dpms"

# If a monitor requires that the sync signals be superimposed on the

# green signal, the following option will enable this when used with

# drivers that support it.  Only a relatively small range of hardware

# (and drivers) actually support this.

#    Option   "sync on green"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

# The Identifier must be present.

    Identifier   "Generic VGA"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver   "vga"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# Various other lines can be specified to override the driver's automatic

# detection code.  In most cases they are not needed.

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID   "PCI:0:10:0"

# Various option lines can be added here as required.  Some options

# are more appropriate in Screen sections, Display subsections or even

# Monitor sections.

#    Option   "hw cursor" "off"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "RADEON"

    Driver   "radeon"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier   "Screen 1"

    Device   "Generic VGA"

    Monitor   "Generic Monitor"

# The favoured Depth and/or Bpp may be specified here

    DefaultDepth 8

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      8

        Modes      "640x480"

        ViewPort   0 0

        Virtual    800 600

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth      4

        Modes      "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth      1

        Modes      "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier      "Screen Radeon"

    Device      "Radeon"

    Monitor      "Generic Monitor"

#    Option      "no accel"

#    DefaultDepth   16

#    DefaultDepth   24

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth      8

   Modes      "1280x1024"

   Option      "rgb bits" "8"

   Visual      "StaticColor"

   EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth      16

   Modes      "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth      24

   Modes      "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

#    Screen   "Screen MGA 1"   ""   ""   ""   "Screen MGA 2"

#    Screen   "Screen MGA 2"   ""   ""   "Screen MGA 1"   ""

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".  In this example, "Mouse1" is the core pointer,

# and "Mouse2" is an extended input device that also generates core

# pointer events (i.e., both mice will move the standard pointer).

#    InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

#    InputDevice   "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

#    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

und .config:

```

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.31-gentoo-r6

# Sat Dec 19 23:10:11 2009

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

...

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

# CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_TRACE=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

...

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

...

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_COUNTERS=y

#

# Performance Counters

#

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_COUNTERS=y

#

# Performance Counters

#

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_COUNTERS=y

#

# Performance Counters

#

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_COUNTERS=y

#

# Performance Counters

#

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

...

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_MARKERS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

...

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

...

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_FREEZER is not set

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

...

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

...

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_NEW_MCE=y

...

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPU_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

...

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

...

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

...

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

...

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

...

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_DMAR=y

CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON=y

CONFIG_DMAR_BROKEN_GFX_WA=y

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

# CONFIG_INTR_REMAP is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

...

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

...

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

ONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

...

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

...

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

...

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

...

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

...

#

# Network testing

#

...

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

...

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

...

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

...

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

...

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

...

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

...

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

...

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

...

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

...

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# You can enable one or both FireWire driver stacks.

#

#

# See the help texts for more information.

#

...

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

...

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

...

CONFIG_R8169=m

...

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

...

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

...

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

...

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

...

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

...

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

...

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

...

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

...

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

...

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=64

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

...

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

...

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

...

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

...

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

...

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

...

CONFIG_HWMON=y

...

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

...

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=m

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMISE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

...

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS is not set

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

...

CONFIG_USB_PWC_INPUT_EVDEV=y

...

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

...

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

...

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=m

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

..

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

...

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

...

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

...

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

...

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

...

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

...

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

...

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

...

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

...

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

...

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

...

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y

# CONFIG_DRAGONRISE_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y

# CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y

# CONFIG_SMARTJOYPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

...

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

...

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

...

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

...

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

...

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

...

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

...

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

...

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

...

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

...

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# TI VLYNQ

#

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

...

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

# CONFIG_CUSE is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# Caches

#

# CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

...

CONFIG_CIFS=y

...

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

...

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

...

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

...

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

...

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

...

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

...

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

...

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_SYSCALLS=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

...

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

...

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

...

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

...

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

...

#

# Security options

#

....

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=y

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FPU=y

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=y

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

#

# Compression

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

#

# Random Number Generation

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

# CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

# CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF is not set

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC7=m

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

# CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF is not set

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC7=m

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y
```

Die Hardware, die laufen soll:

```
livecd gentoo # lspci -nn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub [8086:27a0] (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port [8086:27a1] (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 [8086:27d0] (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 [8086:27d4] (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:27c8] (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:27c9] (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:27ca] (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:27cb] (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller [8086:27cc] (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge [8086:2448] (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge [8086:27b9] (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller [8086:27df] (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller [8086:27c5] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller [8086:27da] (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 [1002:7145]

04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection [8086:4222] (rev 02)

05:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) [104c:8023]

05:05.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet [10ec:8169] (rev 10)

```

Weitere Infos auf Nachfrage....

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Suchen und Hilfe kenne ich. Hat wohl trotydem nichts geholfen 
> 
> Deinen Rat habe ich befolgt, den Kernel von Grund auf neu aufgebaut und den Fehler behalten.
> 
> Bin wieder ratlos.....
> ...

 Sorry...hätte ja klappen können...  :Wink: 

Kannst du das etwas genauer beschreiben?

Wenn du dein System mit deinem Kernel nun bootest:

Kannst du mit einem 

```
# modprobe -l
```

(kleines L)

dir die verfügbaren Module ausgeben lassen?

lassen sich diese mit 

```
# modprobe -v MODULNAME
```

sauber laden?

sind sie dann unter 

```
# lsmod
```

gelistet?

(Diese Infos bitte nicht via chroot!)

============================================================

/edit:

BTW , deine "ATI Mobility X1400" sollte eigentlich mit dem Radeon Treiber korrekt hinzubekommen sein,

Hier gab es grad ein wenig Erfahrung/Info zu dem "ATI Mobility X1400" Chipsatz

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn die live CD i.O. ist, kannst du die configs übernehmen. (Die xorg.conf würde ich erst mal weglassen.)

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wenn die live CD i.O. ist, kannst du die configs übernehmen. (Die xorg.conf würde ich erst mal weglassen.)

 Ja denke ich auch..,es sollte dann wohl drauf geachtet werden das die

AHCI und Filesystem Treiber build-in gebaut werden, da wohl keine "initrd" genutzt wird...

----------

## uhai

@josef.95:

Danke für Deine Hilfe (& Geduld). nicht jeder Tip kann ein Treffer sein, aus der Ferne. Und ich liege hier steil in der Lernkurve....   :Very Happy: 

Also wenn's mal nicht hilft, Augen zu und weiter...

Jetzt muß ich wieder die Meldungen abtippen, daher leicht verkürzt (ohne Pfad-Angaben)

```
modprobe -l

fb_ddc.ko

radeonfb.ko (Verzeichnis video/aty <-?)

xc500.ko

tuner-types.ko

mt20xx.ko

tda9887.ko

tea5767.ko

tea5761.ko

mc44s803.ko

tuner-simple.ko

tda8290.ko

tuner-xc2028.ko

v4l1-compat.ko

v4l2-compat-ioctl32.ko

v4l2-common.ko

videodev.ko

v4l2-int-device.ko

gspca-main.ko

scsi-wait-scan.ko

intel-agp.ko

video.ko

fan.ko

button.ko

processor.ko

thermal.ko

r8169.ko

mii.ko

radeon.ko

drm.ko

i2c-algo-bit.ko

snd-pcm.ko

snd.ko

snd-timer.ko

snd-page-alloc.ko

snd-seq-device.ko

snd-seq.ko

snd-seq-midi-event.ko

snd-seq-oss.ko

snd-pcm-oss.ko

snd-mixer-oss.ko

snd-hda-codec-cmedia.ko

snd-hda-codec-analog.ko

snd-hda-codec-si3054.ko

snd-hda-codec.ko

snd-hda-codec-conexant.ko

snd-hda-codec-atihdmi.ko

snd-hda-codec-via.ko

snd-hda-codec-ca0110.ko

snd-hda-intel.ko

snd-hda-codec-idt.ko

snd-hda-codec-realtek.ko

snd-hda-codec-nvhdmi.ko

snd-hda-codec-intelhdmi.ko

acpi-cpufreq.ko

crc16.ko

crc-ccitt.ko

libcrc32c.ko

crc7.ko

fuse.ko
```

Soundmodule sind da wohl zu viele dabei...

```
modprobe -v radeon

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/drm.ko

WARNING: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/drm.ko): Invalid module format

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko

WARNING: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko): Invalid module format
```

Die gleiche Fehlermeldung kommt mit fuse, fan, video.. Ich habe nicht alle durchprobiert, scheint ein systematischer Fehler zu sein.

```
lsmod

Module                   Size    Used    by
```

Anscheinend werden keine Module geladen...

In dmesg tauchen alle Kernel-Module mit 

```
"Name des Moduls": version magic'2.6.31-gentoo-r6 SMP preempt mod_unload' should be '2.6.31-gentoo-r6 SMP'
```

auf. Beim Googlen nach version magic habe ich einen Thread gefunden, wo es darum ob gcc zu gentoo-spurces passt. Heißt das, für ein 64bit-System muss ein bestimmter gcc her? Den sollte ich doch eigentlich haben, wenn ich von eine 64bit-Live-System (Gentoo 10.0) chroot mache, oder?

Übrigens funktioniert dhcpcd hier auch nicht, ich musste eine feste IP zuordnen um über das Standard-Gateway (Router) ins Internet zu kommen.

Von der Live-DVD läuft das alles...

@flammenflitzer:

Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber die Konfigurationsfiles (make.conf, .config und xorg.conf) sehen "strange" aus, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dann wein funktionierendes System habe. Beim Booten von der Live-DVD gebe ich Gentoo64 mit auf die Reise. Auch das Tastaturlayout ("10" = de) gebe ich an, übernimmt er aber nicht... (?)

Das kann mein installiertes ohne Xorg schon besser   :Very Happy: 

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Beim Googlen nach version magic habe ich einen Thread gefunden, wo es darum ob gcc zu gentoo-spurces passt. Heißt das, für ein 64bit-System muss ein bestimmter gcc her? Den sollte ich doch eigentlich haben, wenn ich von eine 64bit-Live-System (Gentoo 10.0) chroot mache, oder?

 Hm.., da fällt mir auf.., du baust dein System in der Annahme es sei ein amd64 System?

Auch dein Kernel scheint auf amd64 Konfiguriert/Optimiert..,

doch laut deiner geposteten make.conf ist es ein x86 32 Bit System

(CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu") !?

Das könnte evtl. ein Grund für den "Invalid module format" Error deiner Module sein..

Magst du das mal Überprüfen?

----------

## uhai

cat /proc/cpuinfo sagt:

- Intel (R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @1.66GHz

und

- clflush size: 64

- cache alignment: 64

- address sizes: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

... das is ne 64bit-kiste, oder nicht?

Meine make.conf habe ich nochmal angesehen:

cat /etc/make.conf:

CHost="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

Dann wäre doch alles gut, oder?

Ich glaube, ich habe aus meinem Live-System die falsche Datei gepostet..   :Embarassed: 

Den Verdacht hatte ich nämlich auch schon mal.   :Sad: 

schade, lieber blamiert und gelöst als nicht blamiert und ratlos...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> ... das is ne 64bit-kiste, oder nicht?
> 
> Meine make.conf habe ich nochmal angesehen:
> 
> cat /etc/make.conf:
> ...

 Doch, soweit ich das sehe kann die CPU auch amd64...

siehe zb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors

Hm.., da bin ich zZt auch ein wenig Ratlos...

Mir ist dieser "Invalid module format" Error bisher nur bekannt wenn System, Kernel und/oder deren Module nicht mit der selben GCC Version gebaut wurden...

Evtl. solltest du noch mal ein "emerge --sync" machen und über Nacht mal mit einem "emerge -ave systen" das Grund-System neubauen.

Ansonsten beschreibe doch mal kurz, wie genau, mit welchen Befehlen du den Kernel baust, kopierst und bootest,

evtl. lassen sich da hinweise finden...

/edit:

Schaue auch noch mal ob der Kernel Symlink auf die "richtigen" Sourcen zeigt, vergleiche hier zb die Ausgaben von 

```
# eselect kernel show
```

 und 

```
# uname -r
```

MfG

----------

## uhai

Eigentlich bin ich nach Handbuch vorgegangen. Kann natürlichsein, dass ich da etwas versemmelt habe. Anfangs war mir nicht klar, das 64bit immer AMD64 ist, ich habe zuerst auf x86 getippt.

Auf der Kiste ist noch nicht viel installiert... Das Grundsystem ist vermutlich schnell neu gebaut.. mache ich gleich. Sind 129 Pakete...

```
eselect kernel show

Current kernel symlink:

  /usr/src//linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6
```

```
uname -r

2.6.31-gentoo-r6
```

Es gibt auf der Kiste keinen anderen Kernel. Die werde ich hoffentlich auch nicht so lange haben.

uhai

----------

## uhai

Hmm - emerge -ave system führt zu einem schwarzen Bildschirm. Laptop läßt sich nicht mehr wecken...

uhai

<EDIT> Reboot tut gut - jetzt läuft es wieder & imemr noch... vielelciht läufts ja auch durch?

----------

## uhai

emerge -ave system ist durch, die Fehlermeldungen für modprobe -v radeon (e.a.) bleiben die gleichen...

Sollte ich nochmal neu ansetzen, oder? Den stage3 habe ich bereits gelöscht, also beim Download des stage 3 einsetzen. .config & make.conf kann ich ja behalten.

Kann ich prüfen, ob der gcc irgendwann aktualisiert wurde?

Oder was schlagt ihr vor? 

uhai

Könnte dieses version magic entstehen, wenn ich ein stage3 für x86 geladen hätte? Möglicherweise habe ich da "aus Gewohnheit" den falschen gezogen...? Läßt sich das nach löschen des tarballs noch überprüfen?

----------

## Josef.95

Moin

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -ave system ist durch, die Fehlermeldungen für modprobe -v radeon (e.a.) bleiben die gleichen..

 

Puh...,  :Wink: 

ich würde das System nicht noch mal neu aufsetzen, du hast es ja gerade  neu gebaut..., es sollte daher doch in Ordnung sein.

Aber deine Kernel .config.....

ich hab sie hier mal in frisch installierte "gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6" auf einem amd64 multilib System kopiert, und ein "make oldconfig" gestartet, ich hätte 100derte Optionen neu auswählen müssen...

Sprich: deine .config ist nicht in Ordnung, sie scheint nicht von einem 31er Kernel zu stammen!

Magst du nicht parallel erst mal ein Kernel mithilfe der genkernel Scripts bauen?

================================================================

edit:

 *Quote:*   

> Könnte dieses version magic entstehen, wenn ich ein stage3 für x86 geladen hätte? Möglicherweise habe ich da "aus Gewohnheit" den falschen gezogen...?

 Hm..., schau doch mal in der make.conf was für eine CHOST="???" du da nutzt, sofern du sie nicht manuell geändert hast sollte es daraus ersichtlich sein.

Zeig sonst auch mal ein 

```
gcc-config -l
```

(kleines L)

(Optimal wäre natürlich mal die "emerge --info" Ausgabe....)

----------

## uhai

Die chost habe ich nach Anleitung aus unserem Handbuch schon geändert, weil mich "AMD64" irritiert hatte. Ich habe Intel und bin auf x86 hereingefallen. 

Jetzt steht "CHOST="x86-64-pc-linux-gnu"" in der make.conf.

Die Kernel-config habe ich von Kernel-seeds.org und dann angepasst nach den Angaben im Gentoo-Handbuch. Habe ich bei den Seeds den falschen erwischt? Das würde auch erklären, warum manche Optionen aus den Anleitungen in make.menuconfig nicht zu finden waren...

```
gcc-config -l

x86-64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.4 *
```

Der Compiler scheint ja zu passen. Ich denke, ich mache die Kernel-Config nochmal.

emerge -info ist schwierig, da ich alles vom Laptop abschreibe. Aus dem live-System bringt es nichts, oder?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -info ist schwierig, da ich alles vom Laptop abschreibe. Aus dem live-System bringt es nichts, oder?

 Nein lass mal, das Abschreiben ist ja idR nicht zumutbar...  :Wink: 

Aber hast du nicht die Möglichkeit via SSH auf das System zuzugreifen? , da würde doch Copy & Paste problemlos funken...

Bezüglich CHOST ändern:

Das sollte man bei einer Neuinstallation eigentlich vermeiden!!

die CHOST ändern ist ein relativ großer Aufwand, siehe http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

bemerkt man nach der Grund-System Installation das die CHOST "falsch" ist, dann würde ich eher empfehlen noch mal mit einer frischen passenden Stage3 neu anzufangen.

Bezüglich Kernel:

Ich verstehe nicht so recht warum du da wildfremde .configs von sonstwoher verwendest?

Wenn die manuelle Konfiguration des kernels zu aufwändig erscheint, warum verwendest du den nicht genkernel? , dafür ist das genkernel Paket doch da...

==========================================

/edit:

Ein aktuellen passenden Stage3 Tarball  findest du für deine CPU zb hier

http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3/

----------

## uhai

Alle meine Kisten hängen hier am gleichen router, ssh sollte also gehen. Habe ich noch nie eingerichtet, könnte ich mir aber einmal ansehen.

genkernel habe ich noch nicht benutzt, entspricht nicht meinem Ziel, einen schlanken und auf meine Hardware angepassten Kernel einzurichten. Im Handbuch wird es auch "nur" als der alternative Weg beschrieben. 

Die Kernel-Seeds sind "halbfertige" Konfigurationen und müssen ergänzt werden. Guckst Du http://www.kernel-seeds.org. Dazu findest Du hier im Forum bei den "Amis" auch einiges. Hat sich für mich nach einfacherer Konfiguration angehört ohne auf das "gentoo-typische" zu verzichten.

Die Chost-Änderung habe ich nach dieser Anleitung gemacht - denke ich. Vielleicht hat sich da auch ein Fehler eingeschlichen?

Ich denke, ich lade den richtigen Stage3, bügle über das vorhandene System drüber und mache den Kernel nochmal. sicherheitshalber sehe ich mir genkernel auch noch mal an.

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Ich denke, ich lade den richtigen Stage3, bügle über das vorhandene System drüber

 Hm.., nein, einfach drüber "bügeln" würde ich eher nicht machen...

ich denke es ist besser wenn du zuvor ALLES auf der "/"  (idR /mnt/gentoo/*) Partition löscht, und dann das Stage Archiv dorthin entpackst, denke das ist sauberer...

=======================================

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Alle meine Kisten hängen hier am gleichen router, ssh sollte also gehen. Habe ich noch nie eingerichtet, könnte ich mir aber einmal ansehen.

 Hehe, das ist wirklich sehr einfach einzurichten und Super Praktisch!

Beispiel:

du startest auf deinem Notebook (der Rechner auf dem du installieren möchtest) die LiveCD

erstelle ein Root Passwort "passwd"

richte das Netzwerk ein (zb "dhcpcd eth0" )

Starte "/etc/init.d/sshd start"

Schaue mit "ifconfig eth0" nach deiner IP (Beispiel inet Adresse:192.168.220.101)

...................................................................................................................................

Auf dem Rechner von dem du dich als root anmelden, und auf die LiveCD zugreifen möchtest:

Beispiel:

```
# /etc/init.d/sshd start
```

Nun kannst du dich auf der LiveCD als root einloggen, Beispiel: 

```
 $ ssh root@192.168.220.101

The authenticity of host '192.168.220.101 (192.168.220.101)' can't be established.

RSA key fingerprint is XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.

Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes

Warning: Permanently added '192.168.220.101' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.

Password:

Last login: Mon Dec 21 13:39:13 CET 2009 from kraftwerk64 on pts/2
```

 nun kannst du ganz bequem die installation vornehmen, Copy & Paste nutzen, und bei bedarf im Forum posten....

Beenden: 

```
# exit

Abgemeldet

Connection to 192.168.220.101 closed.
```

Wichtiger Hinweis:

Mache so eine SSH Session als root bitte nur im lokalen Netzwerk!!

(oder vorher gründlich Informieren)

................................................................................................

 *uhai wrote:*   

> und mache den Kernel nochmal. sicherheitshalber sehe ich mir genkernel auch noch mal an.

 gute Idee   :Wink: 

Viel Erfolg!

PS: ich bin erst mal weg.

----------

## firefly

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf dem Rechner von dem du dich als root anmelden, und auf die LiveCD zugreifen möchtest:
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...

 

für den zugriff auf einen Rechner über ssh muss lokal kein sshd laufen  :Wink: . Der wird nur benötigt, wenn du dich von ausen über ssh auf deinen Rechner verbinden möchtest.

----------

## uhai

wieder was gelernt.   :Very Happy:   Gentoo hält jung   :Laughing: 

Hier ist mein emerge --info:

```
localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)                                                             

=================================================================                 

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T5500_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13                                                              

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 Dec 2009 06:45:01 +0000                                

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                      

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                    

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                        

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                     

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                      

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                       

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1                                                      

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                             

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                      

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                       

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                       

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                    

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                           

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                      

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"                                                   

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                       

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                        

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                       

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"                                                 

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                  

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                      

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/ Please upgrade to  "                 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                 

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                    

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                            

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                        

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                         

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                            

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                             

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 kde mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection session spl sql sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode webkit xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon v4l vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Ich mache mich jetzt mal ans Werk... Reboot von life-DVD etc...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

@uhai

Na Prima, so lässt es sich doch ein wenig bequemer werkeln...

aber kümmere dich bitte noch um die Kernel Konfiguration!

Bei mir kommt es damit ua zu solchen Fehlern 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 2) sys-devel/binutils-config-2

ParseError: Invalid token 'CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU' (not '='): /usr/src/linux/.config: line 85 in /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 (ich hatte vergessen den Symlink wieder auf meine Sources zu setzen)

/edit:

Ahhrg..., nun ist mir auch klar warum deine .config hier so viele Fehler hervor brachte...,

sie ist gar nicht komplett, und sie wurde wohl auch manuell editiert/verändert...  :Rolling Eyes: 

===========================================================================

@firefly

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   
> 
> Auf dem Rechner von dem du dich als root anmelden, und auf die LiveCD zugreifen möchtest:
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...

 Hehe, Tatsache...  :Wink: 

Danke für den Hinweis!Last edited by Josef.95 on Tue Dec 22, 2009 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

So, bin wieder da - zumindest fast.

Festplatten geputzt, stage3 neu, nach Handbuch vorgegangen & Kernel neu konfiguriert & gebacken. Nach reboot Kernel Panic, findet boot-Laufwerk nicht.

Aber jetzt gehe ich erstmal ins Bett, das sehe ich mir morgen in Ruhe an.

Nur eines:

grub funzt doch mit multilib 64bit - oder muss ich auf alle Fälle grub-static nehmen?

Gute N8

uhai

----------

## firefly

jo grub funtkioniert mit 64bit multilib. Habe auch ein 64bit multilib mit non static grub am laufen.

Dein Problem ist kein grub problem. Sondern eher ein konfiguratiions problem (falsche partition bei root= angegeben bzw. hdX anstelle von sdX angegben obwohl ein libata treiber verwendet wird) oder fehlender treiber im kernel für das Dateisystem der root partition oder des Festplatten controllers

----------

## uhai

ok so ist das hier angelegt:

/dev/sda1 /boot reiserfs notail

/dev/sda2 swap

/dev/sda3 / reiserfs

Meine grub.conf:

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-getoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3
```

Der Fehler:

```
Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown-block(2,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

0b00 1048575 sr0 driver: sr

Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)
```

NFS sagt mir nichts, habe ich da etwas verpasst?

/dev/sda1 ist mein root "/boot" - sollte an dieser Stelle "/" stehen - also /dev/sda3?

unknown block(2,0) ist das nciht die dritte Platte, als /dev/sdc? Habe ich gar nicht, wie kommt die dann hier rein?

Die angegeben "available partition" ist für mich unleserlich - gibt es eine Übersetzung? Und was ist "driver sr"?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Moin

Hilfe und Info gibt es im INet hierzu sehr viel zu finden, schau doch erst mal ob du damit weiterkommst

zb in den bekanten Suchmaschinen

 *Quote:*   

>  Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 3.700 für gentoo Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up

 

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Fehler:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Du hast anscheinend mehrere Festplatten im Rechner. An welchen Controller ist welche Platte angeschlossen? Vermutlich wird der treiber für den Controller an dem die Festplatte mit der Root-Partition angeschlossen ist nicht zu erst initialisiert/geladen und somit wird die platte vom kernel nicht als sda erkannt.

----------

## uhai

fdisk -7dev-sda zeigt mir die 3 Partitionen, die ich in der grub.conf angegeben habe. fdisk /dev/sdb gibt eibne Fehlermeldung (unable to open). 

Das ist ein Fujitsu Siemens Amilo pi1536 (Laptop), da würde ich nur eine HD erwarten. Kann es sein, dass das DVD-Laufwerk als sda im Bios erscheint? Die Laufwerkbezeichnungen holt Grub doch aus dem Bios. An das Bios komme ich nicht heran, das ist mit einem Passwort geschützt. Kann man die Bezeichnungen dort auslesen mit einem Tool?

Pcmia und SD-Laufwerke würde ich als unverdächtig einstufen, oder?

Die Treiber für Reiserfs und den Kontroller-Satz (82801G ICH7 Family) habe ich im Kernel. Das sollte also funktionieren.

uhai

----------

## firefly

hast du scsi-disk support und reiserfs fest im kernel eingebaut oder als modul?

Des Weiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass der kernel versucht sda1 als root partition zu mounten, aber bei dir ist die root partition sda3.

----------

## uhai

Dank ssd (Danke Joseef.95   :Smile:  ) hier ein aufgemotztes lspci -n:

```
PCI ID WorksVendor    Device    Driver                     Kernel                                                                            

808627a0  Yes  Intel Corporation  Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub  intel-agp  v2.6.25-                                                                

  808627a1  Intel Corporation  Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port                                                                                        

  808627d8  Yes  Intel Corporation  82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller  snd-hda-intel  v2.6.25-                                                                            

  808627d0  Intel Corporation  82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1                         

  808627d4  Intel Corporation  82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3                         

  808627c8  Intel Corporation  82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1                     

  808627c9  Intel Corporation  82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

  808627ca  Intel Corporation  82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

  808627cb  Intel Corporation  82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

  808627cc  Intel Corporation  82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

  80862448  Yes  Intel Corporation  82801 Mobile PCI Bridge  i810_rng,hw_random

  808627b9  Yes  Intel Corporation  82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge  iTCO_wdt,intel-rng  v2.6.25-

  808627df  Yes  Intel Corporation  82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller  piix  v2.6.25-

  808627c5  Yes  Intel Corporation  82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller  ahci  v2.6.25-

  808627da  Yes  Intel Corporation  82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller  i2c-i801  v2.6.25-

  10027145  ATI Technologies Inc  Radeon Mobility X1400

  80864222  Yes  Intel Corporation  PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection  iwl3945  v2.6.25-

  104c8023  Yes  Texas Instruments  TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)  ohci1394

  10ec8169  Yes  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.  RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet  r8169  v2.6.25-

```

Reiserfs ist im Kernel nicht als Modul angelegt. SCSI genauso. Würdest Du mal bitte einen Blick darauf werfen, ob etwas fehlt?:

```
livecd linux # cat ./.config|grep REISERFS

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

```

```
 cat ./.config|grep SCSI    

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

# SCSI Transports

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

```

Mit dem root=/dev/sda1 oder 3 war ich mir nicht sicher. Hier gebe ich das root-Verzeichnis für das gebootet System an, nicht das /boot-Verzeichnis, grub konfiguriere ich Gottseidank nicht so oft  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

```
00:1f.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller [8086:27df] (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller [8086:27c5]
```

Wird hier evtl. der "SATA_AHCI" Treiber benötigt?

hast du den buidl-in mit im Kernel?

/edit:

Da warst du mit deinem letzten Post schneller...

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Mit dem root=/dev/sda1 oder 3 war ich mir nicht sicher.

 Mit root=/dev/sdaX gibst du die reale "/" Partition an, also bei dir vermutlich /dev/sda3

Beachte das diese Angabe auch mit dem /etc/fstab Eintrag übereinstimmen muss!

----------

## firefly

der scsi disk support hat folgendes symbol in der .config: CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

----------

## uhai

Jetzt habe ich root=/dev/sda3 gesetzt, den Kernel Panic habe ich aber behalten.

SATA_AHCI ist "nur" als Modul konfiguriert:

```
 cat .config|grep SATA_AHCI

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

```

Das könnte die Ursache sein, oder? Das Modul steht doch Grub noch nicht zur Verfügung?

<EDIT> Das war die Ursache. Blöder Fehler... Danke Euch allen für die Hilfe, die Module sind jetzt auch geladen, das sieht jeetzt schon gut aus.

uhai

----------

